# Visit visa issued, but did not enter country.



## raxc

Hi friends,

I had a job offer from a company in Ras Al Khaimah and they had sent me copy of visit visa. I did not enter the country. Now, I have another offer (much better) from another company which is in Dubai. 

Please advise, whether an existing (unused) visit visa from RAK (which was taken a month back) would prevent the employer in Dubai from obtaining a visa?

Do I need to request the earlier company in RAK to cancel the visit visa, prior to applying for a visa from Dubai? or does it get automatically cancelled by time?

Thanks in advance.

Raxc


----------



## rsinner

raxc said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I had a job offer from a company in Ras Al Khaimah and they had sent me copy of visit visa. I did not enter the country. Now, I have another offer (much better) from another company which is in Dubai.
> 
> Please advise, whether an existing (unused) visit visa from RAK (which was taken a month back) would prevent the employer in Dubai from obtaining a visa?
> 
> Do I need to request the earlier company in RAK to cancel the visit visa, prior to applying for a visa from Dubai? or does it get automatically cancelled by time?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Raxc


u need to enter the country within 60 days of the visit visa issue. After that it gets cancellled. No issues for u to get another visa


----------

